# MP and shimmer! Pictures :)



## Lane (Jun 24, 2008)

I could not sleep last night...so about 2am this morning, I figured I'd get Crazzzzy with the mica...  The shimmer is copper mica blended with black shimmer and the red ones are pearl mica blended with merlot. EDT to add: The mica is hand stamped on the top of the soap only...I would not advise adding this much mica to the actual soap as it might cause irritation...

I've been doing so much CP and body care that I've really missed working with MP...


----------



## Lane (Jun 24, 2008)

Does the color, brightness and contrast look ok in these pictures? I just got a new monitor (An Acer 19 inch wide screen LCD, YEAH baby!) and the color looks all wonky.  :?


----------



## Chay (Jun 24, 2008)

The color is not all wonky on my end. Looks very nice.


----------



## Lane (Jun 24, 2008)

Chay said:
			
		

> The color is not all wonky on my end. Looks very nice.


 Thank you!


----------



## kwahlne (Jun 24, 2008)

Lane, you are fantastic!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks very nice!


----------



## Mir 22 (Jun 24, 2008)

They look really good. 

I know all about that 2am soapmaking!


----------



## 7053joanne (Jun 25, 2008)

VERY cool Lane!  They look great

Joanne


----------



## digit (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice!!!    Are the Picasso ones a mold or stamp?

Digit


----------



## coral (Jun 25, 2008)

They look great Lane.


----------



## fladais (Jun 25, 2008)

i love the pink ones.  what's the scent?


----------



## beadella (Jun 25, 2008)

LOOKS AWSOME, LANE, YOU ARE A REAL SOAPY ARTIST!!!  

I second the previous questions about stamps and fragrance, can you reveal the secrets?? 8)


----------



## Lane (Jun 25, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> Very nice!!!    Are the Picasso ones a mold or stamp?
> 
> Digit


 A stamp! I've been collecting stamps for over 15 yrs and I was so excited when I found this one!


And for the scents- The red ones are Wild Cherry and the golden ones are Vanilla Honey Blossom. (Smells like the ORIGINAL B&B Vanilla Bean from ten yrs ago!)

I got that awesome red/pink by mixing Oregon trails Brilliant Deep Pink (neon) and BB Merlot Mica. I am now IN LOVE with this combination for MP!!

I need to buy a brush today to apply the mica better, and then I think I will do a tutorial on the process. It's super easy and really messy.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Jun 26, 2008)

Oohhhh, pretty!   Those are great and nice pics, too.


----------



## SoapyGal (Jun 26, 2008)

Lane!! I'm in love!!

Your artistic talents blow my socks off!!!!   

Those are absolute works of art!!!!  I wouldn't be able to wash with them, because they're just too perty to mess up in the bath!!!   

Hey -- can I hijack a little for a sec?  Can you educate me on M&P ?  What's the attraction to it, since you do both M&P & CP soaps.... are they a totally different kind of soap?  It seems like you can get very artistic with the M&P.... but as far as how it is as a soap on the skin..... :?:   I don't know anything about it.  Somebody suggested I try it because of the hyper-sensitive skin I have.  Thought I'd ask an expert.

[/hijack]

(sorry    )


----------



## Lane (Jun 26, 2008)

SoapyGal said:
			
		

> Lane!! I'm in love!!
> 
> Your artistic talents blow my socks off!!!!
> 
> ...


 Heehee. I'm HARDLY an expert.   But about which is better for your skin? Depends on who is making it!   I have used some really cheap, high chemical MP bases, but I have also used poorly calculated, spoiled CP. Neither is better, neither is worse. 

They are both very different in many ways...but when you break it down, at the end of the day, Ya still got soap!   

I make both, honestly, just because I want to. No secret as to which is dominate, which is more creative. I just really really really like soap!

Without a doubt, you could make a mile long list of MP vrs CP. Everyone does it differently, everyone has different levels and types of creativity. Like I said, in the end, ya still got soap!  :wink:


----------



## Lane (Jun 26, 2008)

SoapyGal said:
			
		

> Those are absolute works of art!!!!  I wouldn't be able to wash with them, because they're just too perty to mess up in the bath!!!


 I posted about this once!   There are a few people out there who STILL have the same bar of soap I made a year ago sitting in their bathroom! Some of my customers buy doubles JUST to have one to save!     :shock:


----------

